# whens it going to happen



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

We have had around 20 degree nights for about 2 weeks now and last night it was 10 deg with no wind here in oakes. I am going to take a drive this weekend and check out some local spots. I think if it stays like this it may be next weekend.

how bout you guys up north? its gotta be close!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I would say you are right as long as the wind does not blow, but it is suppose to hit mid 30's this weekend. Either way not soon enough.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Where I'm at the gull river froze solid last night, along with all the smaller lakes.

Have not been by any of the larger ones, but it's time to pull out the stuff and get ready.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

West side of DL was froze over yesterday. Most of the small bays have had some sort of ice for over a week. As long as the wind stays down it should be time to put on inches.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

DL you say, I am from Vergas. Get around DL much?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I think he's talking Devils Lake, not Detroit Lakes.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

East Bay at Devils Lake is frozen Too. That and the North end of Creel.

Cheap gas this year will be nice!!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Central MN (Grand Rapids) most small lakes are completely covered. The winds keep preventing the bigger bodies from freezing. One cold/windless night should just about lock everything up. My lake has been froze for over a week now. I wonder if it's formed any inches.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

At lunch today Little Detroit was completally froze over and looked like great ice.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd be willing to bet there will be some rubes out on Audubon this weekend..


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

rubes?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

rube (rb)
n. Slang 
An unsophisticated country person.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Hick and Ruger,

Know where Little Toad Lake is? I go there every weekend now in the summer. Got 5 acres on the North end. Nice little pond it is.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

couple lakes up here are totally fishable, 3-4 inches. buddies in ely are already hitting the pike. they got like 6 inches up there. im located in central mn


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I finally got out yesterday on 3 inches...planning on going tuesday


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

MSG Rude said:


> Hick and Ruger,
> 
> Know where Little Toad Lake is? I go there every weekend now in the summer. Got 5 acres on the North end. Nice little pond it is.


Never been there, that is about 25 minutes north of me. I am right by Vergas.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

MSG Rude said:


> Hick and Ruger,
> 
> Know where Little Toad Lake is? I go there every weekend now in the summer. Got 5 acres on the North end. Nice little pond it is.


I have an idea where you are. Nice area. Of course I could say nice area about most of Minnesota and NoDak depending on what hunting/fishing we are discussing.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm not even looking forward to ice fishing yet. I have a serious waterfowl itch that needs to be scratched...

However, if the hog walleyes start biting on Lake Success, I'll drop the gun immediately.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

on tuesday there was 6.5 inches out there and im gonna hit it up tomorrow morning! with this warm weather weve had i might need to bring the floaties with!


----------

